# What is everybody paying for propane?



## kobudo (Oct 9, 2008)

I will have my tank topped off in a month.
When I filled up in April it was $2.59.


----------



## retiredff (Oct 10, 2008)

60 miles SE if Indy = $2.79 per gallon, last year $1.79. I hope I won't use much also, I installed a Regency F2400 last month.


----------



## PaulRicklefs (Oct 10, 2008)

My current price is 75 cents a litre x 3.78 litres per US gallon = $2.84 a US gallon.. of course our dollar is cheaper than yours so in US dollars it's about 2.55.. any more calculations?

It's basically 40% more than last year.  That's why I burn wood.


----------



## Redox (Oct 11, 2008)

I was quoted $2.89 last month by Suburban Propane in southern MD.  Definitely want to tank up now before it starts going up.  

Has oil bottomed out yet??

Chris


----------



## BJ64 (Oct 11, 2008)

Last week I priced locally at $2.25 per gallon.  I don't figure that changed much since then.

I have a full tank from 2 years ago and have not used any of it.


----------



## BJ64 (Oct 11, 2008)

Redox said:
			
		

> Has oil bottomed out yet??
> 
> Chris



No.

Several weeks ago I found an opinion on Bloomberg Energy where it was projected to go below 80 before the end of the year and below 60 in Q1 '09.  The same guy was the one T Boon Pickins was quoting that oil would top out near 150.  The guy made that projection back in April '08 while he was working for Lehman Brothers.


----------



## danfrmmaine (Oct 11, 2008)

I just got 34 gallons from Maritime Energy and they charged me $4.39 per gallon.  Sheez!  We use maybe less than 200 gallons per year but would like to use a little more for a backup rinnai heater.  We are all wood hear hear in Maine.  Who do you get gas from Reese?  How much do you use?  
Dan


----------



## mrmichaeljmoore (Oct 12, 2008)

Once again Fairfield County, CT prices blow everyone elses away......yeah for me!

Suburban Propane contract rates:
250 gallons
$4.39/gallon (pay 20% down, then balance in monthly payments
$4.19/gallon (pay balance in full now)

plus the annual tank rental fee of about $100.

I hate them more than the cable company.

Even though I put in a brand new 95% efficient Amana furnace last year, thank god for my pellet stove. And thank god I use less than 250 gallons of propane.


----------



## JustWood (Oct 12, 2008)

$1.71 April fill up. Prepay.Should be good for 2 years.


----------



## Jake Weaver (Oct 14, 2008)

Just got topped off for $2.40 a gallon. Mason's propane.


----------



## profitone (Oct 14, 2008)

Just ripped out my 3 season old propane log set and am calling dealer to come get their tank-- Huge Waste of $$ IMO..


----------



## danfrmmaine (Nov 21, 2008)

$4.19 for 50 gallsons.  CHHEEJJEEZZ!
dan in Maine


----------



## danthman (Dec 5, 2008)

2.39 a gal in NEPA for 100 gals.


----------



## SE Iowa (Dec 5, 2008)

I've paid $1.76/gal for dryer gas (~2500 gal) all in the month of november.   I don't know what that would equal for home LP?


----------



## geka (Dec 8, 2008)

Just paid $1.83 per gallon in Adirondacks, NY. It is our second home. Nice to see the prices dropping. We use propane for heat, water and the gas FP.


----------

